#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: اتصال همزمان مودم و پرینتر وای فای به کامپیوتر

## farzad.

با سلام
لب تاپ با ویندوز 10 هست و پرینتر هم وای فای هست ولی نمیشه همزمان که به مودم sdal متصل هست به پرینتر هم متصل بشه و پرینت بگیره حتما باید به پرینتر کانکت بشه وقتی هم که به پرینتر کانکت میشه از مودم دیسکانکت میشه.آیا راهی داره که به هر دو همزمان متصل بشه؟

----------

*forodkarimi*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*voltag*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pasargad.sys

سلام...
دوست عزیز شما پرینتر رو ای پی دستی بدید و معرفی کنید البته بعد از اینکه درایورشو رو سیستم نصب کردید.. ای پی سرور رو ای پی مودم معرفی کنید.../

----------

*ahmad10100*,*farzad.*,*voltag*

----------


## farzad.

> سلام...
> دوست عزیز شما پرینتر رو ای پی دستی بدید و معرفی کنید البته بعد از اینکه درایورشو رو سیستم نصب کردید.. ای پی سرور رو ای پی مودم معرفی کنید.../


با سلام و تشکر
دوست عزیز تا جایی که اطلاعات داشتم در نت سرچ کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد از اونجای که ویندوز 10 و محیطش برام کمی نا آشنا هست ممنون توضیح تکمیلی فرمایید.یا آدرس لینک آموزشش رو برام ارسال فرمایید.
با تشکر

----------

*voltag*

----------


## masood789

> با سلام و تشکر
> دوست عزیز تا جایی که اطلاعات داشتم در نت سرچ کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد از اونجای که ویندوز 10 و محیطش برام کمی نا آشنا هست ممنون توضیح تکمیلی فرمایید.یا آدرس لینک آموزشش رو برام ارسال فرمایید.
> با تشکر


همراه پرینتر ، یک سی دی هست که باید نصب کنید ، پرینتر رو با کابل وصل کنید ، در یکی از مراحل نصب نرم افزار . از شما مشخصات اتصال وای فای رو میخواد که با وارد کردن اون ، پرینتر به مودم متصل میشه ، اگر مدل دقیق پرینتر رو ذکر کنید میشه دقیق تر راهنمایی کرد

----------

*farzad.*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pasargad.sys*,*voltag*

----------


## farzad.

> همراه پرینتر ، یک سی دی هست که باید نصب کنید ، پرینتر رو با کابل وصل کنید ، در یکی از مراحل نصب نرم افزار . از شما مشخصات اتصال وای فای رو میخواد که با وارد کردن اون ، پرینتر به مودم متصل میشه ، اگر مدل دقیق پرینتر رو ذکر کنید میشه دقیق تر راهنمایی کرد


با سلام و تشکر
مدل پرينتر چندکاره ليزري اچ پي مدل LaserJet Pro MFP M26nw

----------

*voltag*

----------


## masood789

> با سلام و تشکر
> مدل پرينتر چندکاره ليزري اچ پي مدل LaserJet Pro MFP M26nw


دقیقا همون هست که گفتم ، فقط خود ستاپ ، یوزر و پس وایرلس رو از ویندوز میگیره 

HP LaserJet Pro M26nw Printers - Wireless Printer Setup (Windows) | HP(R) Customer Support

مرحله ۳ باید انجام بدید ، گذاشتن سی دی ، اتصال با کابل ، نصب نرم افزار

----------

*farzad.*,*voltag*

----------


## farzad.

> دقیقا همون هست که گفتم ، فقط خود ستاپ ، یوزر و پس وایرلس رو از ویندوز میگیره 
> 
> HP LaserJet Pro M26nw Printers - Wireless Printer Setup (Windows) | HP(R) Customer Support
> 
> مرحله ۳ باید انجام بدید ، گذاشتن سی دی ، اتصال با کابل ، نصب نرم افزار


با سلام وتشکر
من الان به صورت وایرلس با پرینتر ارتباط دارم و پرینت و اسکن میگیرم مشکلم این هست که هر وقت میخوام پرینت بگیرم باید دستی به پرینتر کانکت بشم که در این صورت از مدوم adsl  دیسکانکت میشم اگه هم به مودم کانکت بشم از پرینتر دیسکانکت میشم! آیا با این روش میشه به پرینتر و مودم همزمان متصل شد؟

----------


## masood789

> با سلام وتشکر
> من الان به صورت وایرلس با پرینتر ارتباط دارم و پرینت و اسکن میگیرم مشکلم این هست که هر وقت میخوام پرینت بگیرم باید دستی به پرینتر کانکت بشم که در این صورت از مدوم adsl  دیسکانکت میشم اگه هم به مودم کانکت بشم از پرینتر دیسکانکت میشم! آیا با این روش میشه به پرینتر و مودم همزمان متصل شد؟


بله . عرض کردم که ، پرینتر به مودم وصل میشه ، شما هم به مودم وصل هستید و این ارتباط از طریق مودم برقرار میشه ،

----------

*@mahmoud*,*farzad.*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*voltag*

----------

